
Put Up Your Hand If You Ever Lie - bhousel
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/communication/put-up-your-hand-if-you-ever-lie.html
======
swombat
What's the biggest lie? That lies are somehow "evil".

~~~
byrneseyeview
Lies are a bad thing and a big deal. Reality is all we have; lying to people
means taking that away from them. So in that sense, lying seems to be up there
with depriving someone of their freedom, or physically harming them.

Fortunately, it's pretty hard to figure out what the exact damages are, so the
combination of cultural norms against lying, plus penalties for fraud ("fraud"
being, basically, "a lie whose cost you can quantify,") will have to do.

~~~
mixmax
Not all lies are evil.

You lie to your kids when you tell them the tooth fairy and Santa Claus exist
to make them happy.

You lie to the guy robbing you when he asks whether you've got more money on
you

You lie to your cancer stricken grandmother when she asks you whether she'll
survive.

If you don't I'd say you were a heartless bastard ;-) Life isn't as simple as
you make it appear in your comment.

~~~
fnid
The only one not evil in that case is the lie to the guy robbing you.

~~~
mixmax
According to you maybe. What if I have different values?

See what I'm getting at?

------
fnid
_Since 1987 I have personally completed over 40,000 one-on-one, face-to-face
sessions._

So that's at least 5 of these interviews every single day of the year for 22
years. I'm not really buying it.

~~~
callahad
It might be plausible. If the sessions were brief, the researcher could
probably conduct 16 interviews per day. At that rate, it would only take 114
working days dedicated to that task per year to hit the 40,000 mark. That's
roughly equivalent to a part-time job dedicated to interviewing subjects,
which doesn't seem terribly unreasonable, especially when the author's states
that a significant portion of his work is dedicated to just that: "In my job I
listen to (and look at) a lot of people."

------
edw519
Put your hand back down if you require more than the statistics and
conclusions of a so-called expert in his blog. A little supporting data sure
would have been nice.

Then again, maybe OP's been lying all along.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
What do you mean? Certainly you don't need supporting data to prove to you
that people lie and lie a lot?

